# "Lake Breeze" by ADist (IAPLC 2011 - #16)



## mst (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello again









This is our (ADist - Aquarium Design İstanbul) last tank for IAPLC 2011. This scape is totally a group work. Maintenance by Ertugrul Saygin.

Hope you enjoy it!





































_For more photographs, please visit our website: __www.adist.org_

*Tank Dimensions(cm): *100*45*35(h)

*Substrate: *Black sand, fertilizer tabs 

*Filtration:* 950 lt/h external filter, 18 W UV

*Lightning: *4*30W T8

*CO2: *Pressured CO2 with pH controller

*Plants: *Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba", Eleocharis parvula, Fissidens
fontanus, Flame moss

*Fish& Invertebrates: *Neocaridina denticulata

*Setup date: *February 2011 
*Photograpy date: *April 2011

*Inspiration: *Beautiful glacial lake photos

Lake made by natural glass rock. Sky background with backlightning. %50 water change two times per week.


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Very very very high level in Turkey!! Congratulations for such an amazing job!!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Alright I love it, but fess up! How did you get the water effect in the lake?!


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Don't take this critique the wrong way. If i'm honest this scape does have a 'thunderbirds' feel to it i.e. artificial. The proportions are not right. The lake is rather small to resemble a lake and the reeds along side it appear to big especially in conjunction with the rock formation. I would like to have seen a bigger lake in the center between the rocks that would also make the ripples in the lake look more natural.

The glue on the rocks on close up at least, are not helping to make it look less artificial. In this scape it would work better if the rocks with glueless or were directly adjacent to the lake (like a waterfall) or if sand/gravel were in between. 

The first background picture gives the impression that the landscape is hovering in midair because of the prominent cloud formation in the center that is split in two by the horizon. A more uniform sky as in the left side of the first background would make it better. The last background picture is the most pleasing as it provides more depth to the scape and the silhouette hides some of the disproportions thus looking more realistic.

Overall not bad at all but it could be better.


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

sigh. 

looks great.


----------

